# Klassiker und anderes aus Franken



## Deleted 369460 (2. März 2016)

leider schon gestorben - aber immer noch gut


----------



## lowfat (2. März 2016)

Wird Zeit, dass Du wieder aufs Rad kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. März 2016)

wird zeit dass es warm wird und zu pissen aufhört 
fahre zur zeit zuhause, auf der rolle neben dem kachelofen, da ist es schön warm


----------



## LeFritzz (3. März 2016)

Das nennt man dann "Напечник", oder ?


----------



## CC. (3. März 2016)

Wird auch als Hüttenkoller bezeichnet


----------



## LeFritzz (3. März 2016)

Falsch.
"Напечник" bedeutet "Ofenhocker", auch bekannt als Ivan Durak (der jüngste von drei Brüdern, der nur auf dem Ofen sitzt oder schläft).


----------



## CC. (3. März 2016)

Я не говорю по-русски


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. März 2016)

kann kein russisch nur fränkisch


----------



## DHE22 (3. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> kann kein russisch nur fränkisch


Steht doch da... ich spreche kein russisch.


----------



## zichl (3. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> leider schon gestorben - aber immer noch gut


Yeah, die hab ich sogar noch auf Vinyl und irgendwoe fliegt noch eine Kassette rum. Hab ich früher rauf und runter gehört.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. März 2016)

Dabei spricht der Russe und der Franke doch auf die gleiche Weise:
Gell, du waasd *ned*, wieviel Uhr es iss? - Ты *не* знаешь, сколко времия?
Solod hobd a *kann* haid? - Сегодния *нет* салата?
Auf die Antwort "Doch, schon" erfolgt dann:
Dea is oba *ned* frisch? - Но *не* свежие?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHE22 (4. März 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dabei spricht der Russe und der Franke doch auf die gleiche Weise:
> Gell, du waasd *ned*, wieviel Uhr es iss? - Ты *не* знаешь, сколко времия?
> Solod hobd a *kann* haid? - Сегодния *нет* салата?
> Auf die Antwort "Doch, schon" erfolgt dann:
> Dea is oba *ned* frisch? - Но *не* свежие?


Das ein Franke die ganzen sch oder tsch Laute richtig betont aussprechen kann bezweifle ich


----------



## LeFritzz (4. März 2016)

Das Problem des Franken dürften eher Mechisnak (Weichheitszeichen) und Dwordisnak (Hartheitszeichen) bei den Konsonanten darstellen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2016)

Mein Problem als Franke ist die russische Schrift und deren Aussprache ansich.
Da haben es die Leute aus der ehm. Däädäärää schon leichter, die hatten Russisch in der Schule neben Deutsch und Englisch.

Dennoch bin ich froh Franke zu sein, denn wir Franken sind die Intelligenz von Bayern


----------



## LeFritzz (4. März 2016)

Zur Klarstellung: Ich bin nicht nur Franke, sondern OBERfranke.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2016)

Zur weiteren Klarstellung: Ich bin Mittelfranke, ohne die Mittelfranken wären die Ober und Unterfranken nichts gscheids.
Das ist wie mit den Weggla, Brötchen, Brödla, Laibla. Alleine sind die recht trocken, erst die Beilage in der Mitte zwischendrinn macht es lecker


----------



## LeFritzz (4. März 2016)

Bin nicht betroffen.
Wo ich geboren bin, heißen die Dinger "Laabla".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2016)

Allmächd


----------



## LeFritzz (4. März 2016)

Übersetz doch mal "papperlapapp" ins Fränkische...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Übersetz doch mal "papperlapapp" ins Fränkische...



da gibts nix zum übersetzen, des sagen mir nürnbeger laufend und auch sitzend 

Du weist sicher auch was ein "Daachgniedscher" ist oder?


----------



## DHE22 (4. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Mein Problem als Franke ist die russische Schrift und deren Aussprache ansich.
> Da haben es die Leute aus der ehm. Däädäärää schon leichter, die hatten Russisch in der Schule neben Deutsch und Englisch.
> 
> Dennoch bin ich froh Franke zu sein, denn wir Franken sind die Intelligenz von Bayern


Die Intelligenz ist dann scheinbar nicht in der Lage andere Sprachen zu lernen.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. März 2016)

Du di ned oh...("papperlapapp" auf oberfränkisch), Frankoniatrails, der kennt den Unterschied zwischen "scheinbar" und "anscheinend" ja nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2016)

"papperlapapp" sagn wir in Middlfranggn (Nämberch) wenn aner an scheiss erzähld


----------



## microbat (6. März 2016)

Des gschmarri auf a Budderbrod und de ganse Weld werd sadd


----------



## LeFritzz (20. März 2016)

Die Nürnberger Originale....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. April 2016)

Fussballer da?


----------

